# glock 33



## Night Gunner (Nov 1, 2007)

i pick up my glock 33 at the end of the month its a very cool gun, i got to shoot it before i put it on layway i enjoyed it very much.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Congrats.

Pictures?


----------



## Night Gunner (Nov 1, 2007)

Wow the glock 33 kicks butt shot off 50 rounds of lawmen, what a pocket rocket! I picked it up today and it will be my ccg.


----------



## AdamSean (Mar 16, 2008)

I have been looking for a 33 forever, but have never come across one at the local gun stores. So I bought a 27 today in .40 S&W. I will simply buy the .357 Sig conversion barrel kit. So it doesn't say .357 on the slide. It will just hide a nasty little secret.


----------



## Night Gunner (Nov 1, 2007)

*there you go*

i love my 33 i found it at my local gun store.


----------

